

Apology of the NULL pointer - suraj
http://labs.trolltech.com/blogs/2010/08/11/apology-of-the-null-pointer/

======
wlievens
I don't get why some people think null pointer exceptions are such a huge
problem. Just apply design-by-contract in the right places and you're fine.

~~~
olavk
Null pointer exception are bad because they typically are thrown in a
different place than where the actual error occurs.

~~~
wlievens
Not if you apply design-by-contract, that's the whole point.

